# Love the team kit....



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Rogue team of outcast-ed cycling misfits for sure but I still love their team kits, my second in the team collection. I bought this one today from the ROCK RACING web-site Black FRIDAY Sale. Can't beat the pricing!


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not cool enough to rock a Rock kit.


----------

